# Wet Sanding vs Dry Sanding



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

When sanding finishes to 600 and higher grits, what is the advantage of wet sanding? Question #2: What lubricant is best for wet sanding shellac? Thanks for considering these.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

1. The main advantage is lack of sanding dust to clog up the paper or the air. It also goes a lot easier. 
2. I'm no expert on the subject, but I'd not wet sand shellac. Otherwise I use distilled water with a bit of dawn as my lube. I learned the trick from Charles Neil.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Only know about wet sanding in car painting. Creates a slurry using the paint that comes off as additional sanding material. But thats from a novice painter. Be interested in the responses.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

no heat will be generated and and you will get a full fill finish or piano finish. water is what i use


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Your sandpaper will last much longer (less clog).
I have used water and Mineral Spirite.
I like water because it is cheap and easy to work with.
I believe the lubricant needs to be compatible to the finish (not interfere).


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

I see something shiny coming from this post. Wish I had more to add but I don't really use shellac.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

I've sanded drywall with a wet (water) washcloth or towel and had great success, but wood? Cool!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Blaine, Is water OK to use on shellac? Add a little detergent?


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

As far as I know, water should be ok on shellac…right? Please, anyone correct me if I'm wrong. Since shellac is resin dissolved in alcohol, it's alcohol that you have to keep away. Because then you won't be wet sanding, you'll be stripping all the finish off altogether.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you wet sand shellac you might get blushing, the proverbial white ring from a wet glass. Any light oil, like mineral oil, furniture oil etc would be best.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

andy i believe you are trying to get a full fill finish here right? you need to let the shellac fully dry to wet sand and only after about the third coat should you start wet sanding. and use only water.


----------

